# mon macbook est bloqué sur la pomme sur lion



## resolusquest (1 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, 
hier, j'ai forcé mon macbook à s'eteindre car il faisait un  bruit bizzare.
j'ai donc essayé de le redémarer mais après avoir frait mon mot de passe, il est resté coincé sur la pomme en train de charger.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider S.V.P


----------



## C@cTuS (1 Janvier 2012)

en le demarrant en maintenant la touche MAJ  ( démarrage sans les extensions  ) , ça donne quelque chose ?  sinon démarre sur la partition recovery ( touche ALT au delmarrage ) , et répare le disque avec l'utilitaire de disque .


----------



## resolusquest (1 Janvier 2012)

quand je le demarre en appuyant sur MAJ, un message apparait en plusieurs langues et me demende de redemarrer mon mac.
Donc je le redémarre et il recommence avec la pomme qui charge.

J'ai alors essayé avec la touche ALT mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'est la partition discovery, il n'y a que "Macintosh HD" qui s'affiche ?
que dois-je faire ???


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Janvier 2012)

La partition Recovery est ce qui te sert pour restaurer , c' est l équivalent du dvd d installation ( qui n' existe plus avec Os X Lion ) .

démarre puis appuie sur CMD + R  , ça devrait démarrer dessus


----------



## resolusquest (2 Janvier 2012)

J'ai démarré en appuyant sur CMD+R mais cela recommence comme avant et ça reste coincé sur la pomme en train de charger...


----------



## C@cTuS (2 Janvier 2012)

Change ton disque dur     tu dois avoir un souci , pour que la partition recovery ait sauté , ou alors Os X Lion  été mal installé .


----------



## resolusquest (2 Janvier 2012)

penses tu que cela soit pris en charge par la garantie car mon macbook n'a que 9mois ?


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

S'il est sous garantie, le mieux serait d'aller en Apple Store pour faire diagnostiquer ta machine...

La ce qui paraît bizarre c'est l'absence de Recovery HD...


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Janvier 2012)

resolusquest a dit:


> penses tu que cela soit pris en charge par la garantie car mon macbook n'a que 9mois ?




Ah bah oui , dans ce cas là , amène le dans un centre agréé .


----------

